# I'm Afraid of the Boogie Man



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 53 years old and I think I still have somewhat of a fear of the dark. I see and hear the boogie man everywhere when I'm alone and it's dark. It looks like my riding partner for the Candian portion of the GDR is backing out. I'm spending four days riding and camping by myself in the wilderness, bear country. Did I mention I'll be alone? Is this me finally growing up?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm 31 and afraid of the dark too. Planning on riding the Maah Hey Day (sp) trail in ND this fall by myself. Good thing about that trail is the lack of deep dark woods.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

As far as I know the boogie man doesn't exist, the high mountains are the worst as they are so silent at night any noise sounds really loud - more recently I've been bikepacking in tropical jungles and there is always a lot more noise, so the boogie man seems further away - but just in case Prozac and a teddy bear should keep you safe and sound


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

On a mountain bike Mike Vandeman should be your worry. That deranged psycho attacks bikers.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

You are 53! You grew up a couple years ago  . Heck your smarter than anything that might sneak up and bite your backside. Give me a call next year, I'm trying to convince the wife this is something I need to do before I'm too old (48).


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

It sounds like you're simply afraid of being alone.

Embrace the lack of conversation, the freedom and the connection with yourself. Aloneness is one of life's exquisite elixirs. One that many will never sample.

Cheers and have a great ride,

Mike


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

She&I gives good advice. You can also think of it as a 'mini' adventure within the adventure. The first night is always the toughest to find sleep. A good trick is to ride and ride hard all day, Then when the time comes to camp for the night, you are so freakin' tired, your 'give a damn' button is broke.

As for 'protection'....carry a boat horn.

Something like this will scare the poo out of anything.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh man when I go out alone I really enjoy it. If you do it enough you can tell what noises come from what. Never saw a snake at night while walking or biking, not many bears, or deer, porcupines/skunks/opossums by the hundreds, they really come out at night, and none of these are really interested in you unless they smell your food. If it rains you'll hear a lot less!

I so make a game of playing mind games with the coyotes. I love to see their eyes looking at me from a distance trying to figure out what this human is doing out in their back yard. 

I talk a lot and have never had an answer back yet, other than another human, who usually announce themselves from a distance, as not to scare me.

First thing I do is build a fire and gather wood, provides light and scares off critters bring, bear spray, weapon, ammo!

The Boogieman is in the Jazz clubs!


----------



## 5b00 (May 31, 2009)

*You* are the boogeyman out on the trails. Imagine what all those animals are thinking when this two-wheeled man-machine comes plowing through their habitat in the middle of the night!

I feel kind of guilty about running over a possum the other night. I spotted it 20 feet ahead at the side of the trail, and then it scared the crap out of me by jumping right under my front wheel as I passed by. Luckily I only ran over part of its leg, and it jumped backwards before the back wheel could do any major damage. I watched it scamper off. I hope the little guy's all recovered...


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

When I rode my century ride, I was short in miles, so I had to bike through a MUT, which was a paved trail through wooded trees. Even though I had lights, my imagination took over. Trees & shrubs, looked like groups of people or even strange looking creatures.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

5b00 said:


> *You* are the boogeyman out on the trails. Imagine what all those animals are thinking when this two-wheeled man-machine comes plowing through their habitat in the middle of the night!
> .


+1 Everything will be scared of YOU, especially when you start snoring :thumbsup:.

In case you'd wake up, a real powerful torch helps. What remains unseen sometimes scares, but if you shine around with a Petzl Utra or the likes, not much remains unseen and you can slumber away again. 
Lanterns are a real bad idea, illuminating you but nothing more. And don't sit as close to a campfire as to let it blind you. Sit back a bit, let the flames dance their hypnotic choreography & enjoy the tranquility.

Sweet dreams and enjoy your trip, I'm jaleous...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I think everyone is scared of the "boogyman" from time to time wether they admit or not. After all we are social creatures. I think the best thing to do is be as rational as possible and try to enjoy yourself regardless of the occasional heebee jeebees. Let what goes bump night go bump in the night and you do your thing as there is no point in stressing about it once your out there. I've always lived through the night and been happy for the experience


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

big JC said:


> I think everyone is scared of the "boogyman" from time to time wether they admit or not. After all we are social creatures. I think the best thing to do is be as rational as possible and try to enjoy yourself regardless of the occasional heebee jeebees. Let what goes bump night go bump in the night and you do your thing as there is no point in stressing about it once your out there. I've always lived through the night and been happy for the experience


+1. And this: Overreaction and Overly Specific Reactions to Rare Risks


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I know Canada isn't too hip on guns, but seriously, if you're on your own in the wilderness, having a means to really solve problems is the prudent thing. Not saying break laws or anything, but any time I go out alone here in AZ, I've got a gun. Glock 17 usually. 34 rounds of 147gr problem solver on tap. If I need anything more than that, it's just my time. 

My thing is sleeping without a roof over me. I can sleep in a tent no problem, but just out under the stars? Can't do it. I just feel too vulnerable.


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm with you on the afraid of the dark thing. Seen way to many movies and my imagination is way too over active....... Ride hard and bring some booze. A shot or 2 before bed will smooth over any fears....


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think someone who is afraid of the dark or has irrational fear period bringing a gun along with them is a good idea. It's an easy way for a harmless person to get shot and happens all to often. Riding hard and having some ( or MANY) drinks is a much better and enjoyable way to keep safe. I've been in the bush from Kodiak Island to the Amazon armed with nothing more than some beers and and always stayed safe.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's the problem with guns and the boogeyman: You can't kill the boogeyman with guns, so it's useless to bring it along.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

the-one1 said:


> Here's the problem with guns and the boogeyman: You can't kill the boogeyman with guns, so it's useless to bring it along.


You know what, if I'm gonna lose my anal virginity to Boogeyman, Bigfoot, Yeti, Skunk Ape, or Cthulhu, it's not going to be from a lack of shooting.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> I'm 53 years old and I think I still have somewhat of a fear of the dark. I see and hear the boogie man everywhere when I'm alone and it's dark. It looks like my riding partner for the Candian portion of the GDR is backing out. I'm spending four days riding and camping by myself in the wilderness, bear country. Did I mention I'll be alone? Is this me finally growing up?


There is no boogyman. Unfortunately there is Sasquatch... Bring a camera, that will keep him away.

Bears, that's a whole different matter.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Flying-Monkey said:


> Bears, that's a whole different matter.


I find bacon works quite well. Poor the excess grease in the general area of your camp budddy.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

big JC said:


> I find bacon works quite well. Pour the excess grease in the general area of your camp budddy.


I was going to suggest that, but I thought that it was just a regional thing.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm usually pretty comfortable riding under any condition in the backwoods, but we do have boogiemen (at least to me) here that are real. 

They usually stand on all fours, but occasionally two... have claws and sharp teeth... and they look a lot like bears. In Australia, our bears are small, somewhat adorable and live in trees. Here... not so much.

If the boogieman ever gets me, will someone stop my Garmin?


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I recommend watching this before leaving. It's probably so bad that it will cure your fear of the Griz









But seriously, just practice your best bear smarts-all food and smelly things like toothpaste WAY downwind from camp in a bear hang. I like these although not approved for places requiring bear cans
Ursack : Bear resistant canister for outdoor activities

And carry bear spray (dog and people mace won't do)
Counter Assault Bear Deterrent Pepper Spray, The Original "Grizzly Tough" Pepper Spray!

Make noise (like something on your bike that jingles) so they can move along off trail before you get to them.

And for the worse case scenario, watch this video so you know what to do if you get attacked.
How To Survive a Bear Attack Claymation Video


----------



## cheeseunit (Jul 23, 2012)

Eazy_E said:


> I know Canada isn't too hip on guns, but seriously, if you're on your own in the wilderness, having a means to really solve problems is the prudent thing. Not saying break laws or anything, but any time I go out alone here in AZ, I've got a gun. Glock 17 usually. 34 rounds of 147gr problem solver on tap. If I need anything more than that, it's just my time.
> 
> My thing is sleeping without a roof over me. I can sleep in a tent no problem, but just out under the stars? Can't do it. I just feel too vulnerable.


I just got back from lake mary/mormon lake area.I always have Ironman and the 9 with me:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

What is that? That's not a Sig 2022 is it? The grip kind of looks like it, but the slide doesn't.


----------



## cheeseunit (Jul 23, 2012)

Taurus millenium for bikepacking,40 for road riding


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I worry far less when I'm greater than 500 miles from a major metropolis. Two legged critters are the scary ones.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I have found that a blow up doll is the perfect companion for these types of situations.

Lightweight and very compact too, so they won't slow you down. :thumbsup:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

No need to worry about the furry creatures. That is unless you bath in peanut butter or make yourself smell like dinner. 

The ones you need to look out for are the two legged crazies walking around in the woods. 

Only pack a gun if you can access it before a potential threat can close the distance between you and it. Otherwise it does you no good.

Best of luck.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Saddle Up said:


> I'm 53 years old and I think I still have somewhat of a fear of the dark. I see and hear the boogie man everywhere when I'm alone and it's dark. It looks like my riding partner for the Candian portion of the GDR is backing out. I'm spending four days riding and camping by myself in the wilderness, bear country. Did I mention I'll be alone? Is this me finally growing up?


I understand your disappointment at losing your partner for the trip. A solo wilderness trip is a different experience. I have done lots of solo hikes, and it is definitely riskier than going with a party. That said, I really enjoy it. I have had zero problems in true wilderness areas. The farther you are from civilization, the safer it is for the most part.

When solo, I take fewer chances on steep drop-offs. The good advice you have gotten so far is to be safe with your food. I prefer the Ray Way stealth camping, where you have meals before you stop for the night. That way, if you do accidentally leave crumbs, they are not where you will be sleeping for the night.

Good luck.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I was backpacking by myself years ago and it was a moonless night at my high mountain remote campsite. After I had finished my freeze dried dinner which only took a tiny fire to boil water I started hearing noises from the other size of the lake. It sounded like someone throwing a 10 lb rock in the water. This kind of "-dunk-" sound. I couldn't come up with anything that could make that noise and no animal that could throw big rocks and there were no other humans around for miles and if there were they were bound to be "Deliverance" type clansman  It was pitch black at this point and the noises were slowly but steadily coming around the lake to me. I quickly packed things up and headed into my tiny tent. There were no big trees to climb. I wasn't armed with anything but a small flashlight and my Swiss Army knife. My imagination was going wild at this point and my first thought was BIG FOOT! I was in Upstate NY so that wasn't completely out of the realm of possibilities, but pretty unlikely. I'm not completely convinced either way on their existence, or not, but what ever right then was NOT the time to prove the legend a reality. :0 Eventually this THING came into my camp and it was big and breathing heavily. At this point I'm thinking bear. I had yet to do any research on bear encounters with humans in the woods so I was pretty much in the dark, both literally and experience or knowledge wise. The creature stayed in and around my camp for a couple of hours. I was petrified. I felt like a teen age girl from a horror movie cowering under the bed as the crazed psycho killer stomped through the room. It finally went away and I got to sleep. But then a few hours later it came back and spent another hour in my vicinity. I did not sleep well that night would be an understatement. 

At daybreak I crawled out of the tent not very well rested and looked around. What ever it was had not gotten into my pack and crunched down my granola, as I was sure I heard the night before, and the only physical sign were huge round tracks in the mud by the water. I never saw it but from the tracks I would guess that it was an Elk or some other big hoofed herbivore. But when it's pitch black and you are miles from another soul and there is a big bad unidentifiable beast in your camp it doesn't really doesn't matter if it eats meat or not. It's frigging scary. I still don't know what the 'rocks in the water' sounds were.

I packed up and out that day and went back to NYC and bought a few books on Bears, in case I should ever be in that situation again and it actually was a bear. However, from study, it really doesn't matter how much you know as each bear has a different personality like people. Some will be curious, some will be afraid and some will just want to fk you up or eat you. 

I actually haven't been backpacking since. Not because of this encounter but because my interest and geographical home base changed, but when I was car or truck camping out in the west and having a hard time relaxing and sleeping at night I eventually started carrying a handgun with me. Who knows what kind of crazy might show up at 5am when you are parked off the road back in the boonies and I would rather have a little bit of an advantage if that every happened, rather than being helpless. I sure sleep better with the gun under the pillow. If I was packing in bear or cougar country again I think I would take it with me there too even though it's heavy. That might not be PC but so what.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

modifier said:


> I was backpacking by myself years ago and it was a moonless night at my high mountain remote campsite. After I had finished my freeze dried dinner which only took a tiny fire to boil water I started hearing noises from the other size of the lake. It sounded like someone throwing a 10 lb rock in the water. This kind of "-dunk-" sound. I couldn't come up with anything that could make that noise and no animal that could throw big rocks and there were no other humans around for miles and if there were they were bound to be "Deliverance" type clansman  It was pitch black at this point and the noises were slowly but steadily coming around the lake to me. I quickly packed things up and headed into my tiny tent. There were no big trees to climb. I wasn't armed with anything but a small flashlight and my Swiss Army knife. My imagination was going wild at this point and my first thought was BIG FOOT! I was in Upstate NY so that wasn't completely out of the realm of possibilities, but pretty unlikely. I'm not completely convinced either way on their existence, or not, but what ever right then was NOT the time to prove the legend a reality. :0 Eventually this THING came into my camp and it was big and breathing heavily. At this point I'm thinking bear. I had yet to do any research on bear encounters with humans in the woods so I was pretty much in the dark, both literally and experience or knowledge wise. The creature stayed in and around my camp for a couple of hours. I was petrified. I felt like a teen age girl from a horror movie cowering under the bed as the crazed psycho killer stomped through the room. It finally went away and I got to sleep. But then a few hours later it came back and spent another hour in my vicinity. I did not sleep well that night would be an understatement.
> 
> At daybreak I crawled out of the tent not very well rested and looked around. What ever it was had not gotten into my pack and crunched down my granola, as I was sure I heard the night before, and the only physical sign were huge round tracks in the mud by the water. I never saw it but from the tracks I would guess that it was an Elk or some other big hoofed herbivore. But when it's pitch black and you are miles from another soul and there is a big bad unidentifiable beast in your camp it doesn't really doesn't matter if it eats meat or not. It's frigging scary. I still don't know what the 'rocks in the water' sounds were.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your storey. Let me ask you a question, on that night of the "creature" ( probably a moose as the last eastern elk was shot in 1877) what difference would it have made if you had a gun? What would you have done differently?


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

big JC said:


> I enjoyed your storey. Let me ask you a question, on that night of the "creature" what difference would it have made if you had a gun? What would you have done differently?


As I read the story, nothing, as Cthulhu didn't do anything that warranted immediate action. Now, if Cthulhu decided you smelled like food and he rips open your tent in search of your anal virginity, that warrants action. Terrified screaming and purposeless flailing isn't an appropriate defense in that situation.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Eazy_E said:


> As I read the story, nothing, as Cthulhu didn't do anything that warranted immediate action. Now, if Cthulhu decided you smelled like food and he rips open your tent in search of your anal virginity, that warrants action. Terrified screaming and purposeless flailing isn't an appropriate defense in that situation.


I agree with you 100% but the probability of Cthulhu anal raping you is EXTREMELY small.What is your fascination with being analy raped in the woods anyway What makes me nervous, as have others suggested, is a guy that thinks elk still exist in NY emptying his gun in my direction because it's dark and he thought he was in an area that was remote. The latter happens all to often.


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Did someone say Cthulhu?


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

big JC said:


> I agree with you 100% but the probability of Cthulhu anal raping you is EXTREMELY small.What is your fascination with being analy raped in the woods anyway What makes me nervous, as have others suggested, is a guy that thinks elk still exist in NY emptying his gun in my direction because it's dark and he thought he was in an area that was remote. The latter happens all to often.


Return fire. If somebody shoots at you, shoot back. If bullets are coming at you, it's not the time for diplomacy. Shoot back.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

OP, consider a relaxing and preferably familiar nighty-night routine. I like to listen to an audiobook on the ipod before bed, and did this while bikepacking too. An enjoyable diversion to keep you company and it could also filter out imagined scary noises. I actually was more worried about getting scared on my nighttime trail-commute, but other than 1 night with high winds I was never scared, perhaps due to familiarity with the route, so any "practice" you can do ahead of time may help boost your confidence, even if it is in your "backyard". I think your post is probably the first step in dispelling or at least minimizing your fears.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I think the OP is going to do just fine.

Some of you, though, should just stay home. You are entirely too afraid to be in the woods.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

big JC said:


> I enjoyed your storey. Let me ask you a question, on that night of the "creature" ( probably a moose as the last eastern elk was shot in 1877) what difference would it have made if you had a gun? What would you have done differently?


My first thought was that it could have been a moose but I didn't know any of those lived around there either. But being in the water, probably eating aquatic plants, is more mooselike too.

Well my plan, if "the bear" had made any attempts to come after me in the tent, was to jump out and scream and shine the light in it's face and hopefully scare it away. Not that that probably would have done much good and may have done more harm but that was all I had at the time. If I had a gun I could have scared it away easier. Shooting something, be it man or beast, is the last resort.

As to the guy who fears nothing in the woods. You go girl. Bears are just big teddies and wouldn't hurt a fly right? 

I've been in the woods much of my life and a little healthy fear of things that have big teeth is simply a matter of survival. I think that old natural selection taking the lead when people do stupid things would apply to having no fear in lots of situations.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sigh, some poor camp setup here. IME, food needs to be protected, bear country or not. If there are no bears, there are likely raccoons or rodents that are problematic.

I use an ursack with OP saks inside so aminals don't smell my food. I know people who hang ursacks like a bear bag. I haven't had the need.

I usually have trouble sleeping when I camp, but it's because the woods are much louder than my bedroom at home and I keep trying to ID all the nighttime sounds...even the ants and sticks that fall out of the trees. Ear plugs help.

Firearms aren't all that much use in the woods. As mentioned, they are more for the 2 legged monsters. Bear spay is more effective than a gun for wild animals, and your brain is the most effective tool you have. Use your brain. It doesn't cost you any money.

And Ray Way, I haven't heard that term in years. Ray Jardine isn't all that anymore. The method of food prep you describe (cook and eat food before you set camp) is considered proper bear management technique. It's just what you do. Ray Jardine did not invent it. He did pioneer some ideas that are commonly used by folks who never read his stuff, and others have improved on his ideas


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

modifier said:


> I still don't know what the 'rocks in the water' sounds were.


100% certain the water sound was beaver.

They slap their tails on the water when diving and putzing about. Sounds like throwing big rocks into water


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

jmmorath said:


> 100% certain the water sound was beaver.
> 
> They slap their tails on the water when diving and putzing about. Sounds like throwing big rocks into water


That is possible but I didn't see any beaver signs either and the sounds did correlate with the large animal entering my campsite.

My back pack was hoisted up in the tree but not really high enough for a bear. It was more for the sake of small critters. The only bears that are in the area are black and I only ever saw one as it hightailed it away from me at top speed.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> Sigh, some poor camp setup here. IME, food needs to be protected, bear country or not. If there are no bears, there are likely raccoons or rodents that are problematic.
> 
> I use an ursack with OP saks inside so aminals don't smell my food. I know people who hang ursacks like a bear bag. I haven't had the need.
> 
> ...


100% right. Ray invented little or nothing. He did make a splash for a while, though.

I have found the best camp advice in some really old books from 1916. There are a couple of Horace Kephart books available via Google Books which include some absolute gems, including the use of lightweight footwear, which Ray supposedly invented.
Well worth a read.


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

modifier said:


> That is possible but I didn't see any beaver signs either and the sounds did correlate with the large animal entering my campsite.


The only time I've been terrified when camping happened when I was pretty young (17-18 years old) and solo trekking/camping on my own somewhere in Norway - very far from any road or other people - I thought.

I had read in some tourist guide that bears roamed the very mountain forests I had to pass through and camp...

Somewhere in the pitch black of night, I awoke to a large animal stomping around my tent, sniffing and snorting at things. I could hear it was big... very big because of the heavy breathing. Terror, sheer terror . I started shouting, shone my light (which did no good, me being inside the tent) to scare IT away but it just came closer & closer.

I was just trying to get my folding knife out when the animal started attacking my tent, shaking it violently and almost flattening it with its huge weight. I was a hair from plunging my knife straight through the fabric into the mass of flesh that was attacking me when I heard... a whinny...

It was a bloody horse, tame as they come, rubbing itself to its utter contentment against my tent... took me a while to shoo it off.

Since then I'm fond of bivouacing without a tent, in a bivvy bag, or when the weather is good just under the stars in my sleeping bag. When its dark and you stay still, no two legged creature is going to find you unless they stumble over you. You hear everything moving, from a looong way off and when you open your eyes you can see - or grab your flashlight and illuminate things.
In the dark, solo & being still is the perfect scenario for people who are a bit uneasy: anything moves, you see or hear it before they notice you. That's why I move away from a fire when going to sleep: I want to be in the dark, where I can see. Not in a circle of light, where I can be seen.

The animals that live, see & smell at night are nothing to be afraid of: a decent torch within reach, for worst case scenario's a can of bear spray and you're pretty much set for all scenario's.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

So, I was off on a little solo camping trip deep in a state forest on the side of an alligator inhabited lake in Florida.










I was comfortably asleep when the sound of grasses rustling, and a hiss brought me fully awake. My first thought was an alligator had dragged itself on land, and was not happy to find me so close by.

I slapped the tarp, rustled it, and made a few calls out at the noise in the dark.

I finally found my headlamp, pulled the tarp back over my head, and looked about.

There was the culprit, a small brave/stupid opossum. This thing was not to be phased by me. I shined the light at it, and even tossed a stick at it, but with no reaction.

I went to the truck, and got out my trusty slingshot, and popped that thin in the but with a marble.

That got the desired effect I was looking for. It ambled off into the dark, and I was able to resume sleeping.

The moral to my tale is, the boogyman doesn't like being shot by a slingshot.

A scouting trip for an upcoming ride at Blackwater State Forest. « Panhandle Pedaling


----------



## GtownViking (Jul 27, 2012)

Yosemite, summer 1996. I was sound asleep in my tent right off the Merced River when i was awakened by this HORRIBLE smell. It was RANK, FOUL and HIDDIOUS and it was a bear.I have never smelled anything like that before nor since. It was right outside of my tent and sniffing the wall of my tent/rainfly. It then started licking the fly. Scared? You bet....I was all tucked in my bag looking like a really tasty burrito. It just kept licking the side of my tent, breathing heavy, lick, slurp, grunt, breathe in and out with that horrid stench....I finally mustured the courage to slap the nose as hard as I could. POP! with an open palm. Huge loud noise and it woke the entire camp up as the bear ripped through the shallow waters of the Merced.

I heard laughing come from my friend's tent. Right before bedtime, he had snuck over and swiped a glob of grape jelly on my tent. He was trying ot get a squirrel or **** to come....not a bear but found it funny none-the-less......

Haven't spoken to him since.

So as many has said, it's the two legged ones that need to be watched out for.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Yeah that sounds like a good "friend" to avoid. Pretty stupid. There are plenty of stories of people getting dragged off from out of their tent still in their sleeping bag, to be eaten on in privacy.

I was camping w/ a gf in a primitive campground in Arkansas about 20 years ago. We were set up at the very far end to get as much away from others as possible. She was asleep but I hadn't gotten there yet when I started hearing low guttural noises from the backside of the tent towards the woods. Very odd sounds. No idea what could make noises like that. Below the range of humans. I keep quiet and didn't wake her up because I thought she would scream if she hear it. It went away.

Another time I was sleeping in the bed of my truck in Colorado and was woken up by an overpowering stench like nothing I had ever smelled before. Kind of a mix of garbage and BO. Another mystery visit.

Every time anything like this happens there is no moon so it's pitch black out and no chance of getting a look at anything.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

OP You should be ok thats if one of the following things do not happen,

A bear smells out your camp or you, rips open your tent n mauls you to death with nobody to help you or hear you scream.

If some maniac with a taste for killing n mutilating hunts you down or finds you and kills you.

If you get bitten by a deadly snake n have nobody to help you get help.

if you have a heart attack n have nobody to help you get help.

if you get a compound fracture in your leg n bleed to death or die of shock on your own.

if you crash your bike and get impaled on the handlebar n die from blood loss n shock.

if any of these things happen and a bear or wolves turn up you are history as well

other than any of these things happening you should be ok, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Well if your truly are afraid of the dark, wilderness camping solo will be quite an experience for you. 
I haven't done it recently, but about 10 or 15 years ago I did several solo canoe trips into the boundary Waters wilderness, and a few solo backpacking trips in Canada. 

You hear all kinds of strange noises at night, including things walking around right outside of your tent. Because it's so still and quiet in the wilderness, you hear every little movement. Your mind will try to make sense of the noises, but there's always something that doesn't fit into your logic of "oh that must just be a ...". Being inside a small backpacking tent only makes things worse because you can't see anything, but you can hear that something is just feet or inches away from you.

Have fun.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Saddle Up said:


> I'm 53 years old and I think I still have somewhat of a fear of the dark. I see and hear the boogie man everywhere when I'm alone and it's dark. It looks like my riding partner for the Candian portion of the GDR is backing out. I'm spending four days riding and camping by myself in the wilderness, bear country. Did I mention I'll be alone? Is this me finally growing up?


You should listen to the radio program about "odd disappearances" on youtube and I think there are 2 separate programs. Anyway its about a guy who has written 2 books about people that goes missing, literaly just vanish in the wilderness. Maybe the second program is called more odd disappearances or something. Any way in that program they adviced against fluorecent colored clothing, since it was known by the natives in the jungles that people that wear that and go into the jungle never come back.

Apart from that I wouldn't worry, if something strange would happen to you, you probably wouldn't have time to call anyone any way or do whatever most people do in an emergency so I'd say bring a fixed blade knife (also bring a smaller knife as backup, a knife is the most important thing for survival), a compass, a map (which you memorize somewhat, you should know for example if you go south x miles you hit a road) and a gun. An axe is always good to have, much more so than a big knife, and also a firesteel. If you have all of that you can stay for months in the wilderness. Also check on the internet on how to make a fire with only a banana, no just kidding but its good to know how to get a fire going even with just what you can find laying around, its essential to survival should something happen.

Basically don't wear fluoro and don't go missing


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Perhaps the best way to overcome your fear of the dark is to spend more time in the dark. Try sleeping out under the full moon a lot first--it's nice and comforting, but still mostly dark. Remind yourself that dark forests are pretty much the same as light forests. Same animals, plants, etc. Sleep with your flashlight and glasses (if you wear them) within reach, so that you can see any critters that walk into your camp. Don't sleep with ANY food--either properly hang it in a tree, stash it in a bear can, or leave it a decent distance from where you are sleeping.

Guns are about as useful as pacifiers in the wood, only a lot more dangerous. They might make some people feel safer and more powerful, but there's really nothing that needs to be shot out there--especially if you keep a clean camp and know how to avoid conflicts with bears.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Saddle Up, you've got balls of solid gold to go out that long by yourself in "bear country". Be careful. Let us know how it went! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Ipod with some pod casts can be a great tool to help being lonely, I think you well quite enjoy being alone on that bit of the divide route!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Where has OP Saddle up gone, he started this thread, everyone has come to the party to fill him with confidence, now he has gone M I A, he might have been mauled by a bear n left for dead with no body to help him, the bears probably dragged him back to its den to feed the cubs


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> Where has OP Saddle up gone, he started this thread, everyone has come to the party to fill him with confidence, now he has gone M I A, he might have been mauled by a bear n left for dead with no body to help him, the bears probably dragged him back to its den to feed the cubs


No bears down below, ay?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> Where has OP Saddle up gone, he started this thread, everyone has come to the party to fill him with confidence, now he has gone M I A, he might have been mauled by a bear n left for dead with no body to help him, the bears probably dragged him back to its den to feed the cubs


He probaly wore fluorescent clothing, those people never come back alive.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

ambassadorhawg said:


> No bears down below, ay?


Hawg ,Yer we got bears in Aus bro, KILLER KOALA DROP BEARS, Throat rippas, they have caused heaps of deaths, they generally jump out of the gum trees on to the backs of Tourists n kids, they take the jugular n top of the spine some times they get outa control n they have to be culled, i saw one dragging a kangaroo up a tree once, they are strong buggers, sometimes they steal babies out of tents n houses just like Dingos, its dead set mad max country down here, every time you step out the door you have a 51% chance of death, lots of people become reclouse because of it, but they are still at risk in their homes from Koalas, Dingos, snakes n spiders, mate its deliverance country down here....:eekster:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

car bone said:


> He probaly wore fluorescent clothing, those people never come back alive.


CB, your right, once you put that fluorescent gear on its like you have flashing light n bells on for every dangerous animal n accident you can have, your pretty much saying to the world ''world here i am, you cant miss me, now bring it on, do your best to f**k me up in any way you can''
Oh well at least it makes your body easier to find when your dead 

your much better off wearing camo gear to hide from the dangerous stuff, thats why i wear camo to bed when i get home late n the missus is laying in bed pretending to be asleep with one eye open..........:skep:


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe only one side of her brain is sleeping.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

car bone said:


> Maybe only one side of her brain is sleeping.


LOL CB, One side of her brain is sleeping all of the time


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> Hawg ,Yer we got bears in Aus bro, KILLER KOALA DROP BEARS, Throat rippas, they have caused heaps of deaths, they generally jump out of the gum trees on to the backs of Tourists n kids, they take the jugular n top of the spine some times they get outa control n they have to be culled, i saw one dragging a kangaroo up a tree once, they are strong buggers, sometimes they steal babies out of tents n houses just like Dingos, its dead set mad max country down here, every time you step out the door you have a 51% chance of death, lots of people become reclouse because of it, but they are still at risk in their homes from Koalas, Dingos, snakes n spiders, mate its deliverance country down here....:eekster:


Theres also the croc's, they grab the odd experienced camper and several european backpackers every year.

And there are the Kadachi men, Nimbinge, Githabulot, Yowies or Goringmungee and other critters and nasties that go bump in the night.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

jmpg said:


> Theres also the croc's, they grab the odd experienced camper and several european backpackers every year.
> 
> And there are the Kadachi men, Nimbinge, Githabulot, Yowies or Goringmungee and other critters and nasties that go bump in the night.


jmpg, you know your stuff mate, rep coming your way


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

Tone's L'axeman said:


> jmpg, you know your stuff mate, rep coming your way


Im sure I "dreamt" a Kadachi man chased me out off the bluey's when I used to Rock climb up there, I didn't leave the house for a week. I thought the freaky critter was trying to stick his boney fingers into my brain. My doctor clamed me down a little saying I probably was feverish from mosquito bites. I am more scared of mosquitos than any other critter in the bush.

There are some scary aboriginal myths and legends however that make you wonder, especially those drop bears. Don't forget the whip snakes.

I googled the rest,

AusAnthrop :: Discussion Forum and FAQ :: kadachi man & walkabout

This crazy bloke hunts for the Yowie though.

Tim the Yowie Man - Intro


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Made it back alive without being eaten. The first night all of the trails surounding the campsite were closed due to bear activity. You could hear Park Rangers setting off gun blasts and bear dogs barking attemtping to chase away a Grizzly sow and her two cubs from the campsites. "Behavior modification" they called it.

Early the next morning climbing Elk Pass I crested a hill and was greeted by this guy, another Grizzly. I would inch forward, he would inch forward, after about an hour of this he stopped to take a big crap to mark his territory and then ran off into the trees, popped right back out again after I passed by.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

Congratulations!

It looks like a fun trip.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Saddle up, thank god your ok, we were all so worried about your safety, i though you were long dead n forgotten by now, i was about to call the authorities all the way from Australia, i hope you read over everybodys posts, we all tried to give you as much confidence as we could, cheers


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome! Glad you took the plunge. You definitely weren't exaggerating about the likelihood of bear encounters! Looks like some great experiences and hope it inspires you to get out again.:thumbsup:


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

You should wear a rifle. I heard some finnish or russian guy took out 1000 bears with a .243. But he's a pro. I guess a slow expanding 30.06 would do nice too.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

car bone said:


> You should wear a rifle. I heard some finnish or russian guy took out 1000 bears with a .243. But he's a pro. I guess a slow expanding 30.06 would do nice too.


I think that maybe you should stay out of the wilderness.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't go looking for bear if thats what you are asking, But I do have all certificates, licences, knowledge and education (because you need that here) for hunting anything that moves on the northern hemisphere. 30.06 is a good alternative for anything that moves. The bigger it gets the more penetration you need thats all. One of my friends was down in africa recently and in africa they hunt the big stuff with solid brass bullets for the penetration. And a bear is a lot smaller than african big game. As always its _where _you hit them and not with what. A miss/bad hit is always a miss no matter what you have. I wouldn't feel underarmed with a 223 bolt action anywhere on earth, at least not for protection against animals. I would sleep well with that close by.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

tobygadd said:


> i think that maybe you should stay out of the wilderness.


******like******


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

I've done many solo hikes and backpacking trips in west Virginia and Kentucky. The two legged creatures are scary. I always carry a handgun. I live by the eagle scout motto of be prepared.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Good work Saddle Up! It does take some guts to get out in Grizzly country (Black and brown bears don't count - they aren't even remotely as scary), but the stats definitely indicate you're pretty safe around them as long as you respect them. I wouldn't say I'm overly scared of the dark or anything, but I'd be pretty nervous about that trip. Definitely would be holding my bladder until sunrise.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like how you put that, "as long as you respect them". The bear was fully aware of my presence the whole time. When I would move forward it would turn it's head towards me, take a look and then move along a bit. It was I that was trespassing on it's turf, it was just enjoying wild strawberries until I showed up. In all honesty I fear humans more than animals. I felt honored to have had an encounter with a grizzly bear in the wild.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Bear Relaxing in Hammock (c) - YouTube


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Somebody posted something about black and brown bear being of no consequence and grizzlies being the ones to watch out for. While black bears are much smaller the grizzly is a brown bear, so I'm not sure what you are talking about.

Grizzly bear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also if you want to talk subspecies an adult grizzly weighs up to 790 lbs while an Alaskan Brown bear can weigh up to 1500lbs. You choose.

I think you've been watching too many cowboy movies where the old 3 towed grizz is out to kill all in his way.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm scared to go outside now


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

modifier said:


> Somebody posted something about black and brown bear being of no consequence and grizzlies being the ones to watch out for. While black bears are much smaller the grizzly is a brown bear, so I'm not sure what you are talking about.
> 
> Grizzly bear - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Night of the grizzly is an amazing movie!


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

Did another solo overnight bike and hammock trip. And yeah, odd sounds at night left me jittery.

I think that's half the fun of these trips.

A Bike Ride, a Hammock Hang, and Some Wet Shorts. « Panhandle Pedaling


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm fairly comfortable out after dark, except my fear is being followed. I'm not so twitchy about it during daylight, but at night, I look behind often. 
Nights in the woods can get interesting for me, which is when my fear of wolves takes over. I came across a large canine in a forest a few years ago (fortunately not at night)- it was WAY too big to be a coyote, but it didn't have the fur color of a wolf. Scared the $h*t 'outta me, and it was only 12 feet away or so.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Flying-Monkey said:


> Did another solo overnight bike and hammock trip. And yeah, odd sounds at night left me jittery.
> 
> I think that's half the fun of these trips.
> 
> A Bike Ride, a Hammock Hang, and Some Wet Shorts. « Panhandle Pedaling


Nice. I did a solo S24O with my hammock over the weekend as well. Usually the night sounds keep me up - so loud compared to my bedroom. This time I brought some earplugs that helped a lot. Still could hear *some* stuff but not every. little. sound.


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

This was spotted in the area that I do some of my riding.

Odd animal at Topsail - YouTube


----------



## caminoloco (Jan 13, 2008)

Flying-Monkey said:


> This was spotted in the area that I do some of my riding.
> 
> Odd animal at Topsail - YouTube


A Cirque du Soleil reject down on his luck  ?


----------



## Flying-Monkey (Apr 15, 2012)

You might be on to something there!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like to think if I were to encounter the boogey man while night riding, it would be unpleasant. 
For HIM.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

The boy must become a warrior.

F-Monkey, those are some funny vids.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

garlic


----------

